
Could Amazon Be Gearing Up for Cryptocurrency Exchanges? - SQL2219
http://www.valuewalk.com/2018/01/amazon-cryptocurrency-exchanges/amp/
======
WheelsAtLarge
100% sure that Amazon will create its own cryptocurrency. By using their own
money they can minimize exchange rate risk which is a great advantage over all
retailers. Plus once it's introduced it becomes automatically legitimate just
because it can be used to buy things on Amazon. It's coming! I give it 2 years
max, before they introduce it.

